# Looking to bulk up!!



## Young Dude (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi, I'm new too this sight and i want to know how to bulk up. Im 15 years old and 5'6". I play rugby 4 times a week and attend the gym at least once a week. I've been going the gym for over a year now and can notice no real difference in my muscle size. I take protein shakes after every session but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well gaining mass is mostly diet based.

Sure, you can gain good strength with the right lifting routine pretty much whatever your diet (as long as you're not starving yourself). However, to bulk up in lean mass, you need to properly manipulate your diet.

List out your current diet and training routine, and we'll sort you out mate


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Also, you posted this in the "News" section, so I've moved it to the Gaining Weight section so you'll get more responses.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Post up your diet and an idea of your routine, you say you are un the gym only once per week, and rugby 4 times (how many times training and how many times actually playin)


----------



## Young Dude (Apr 8, 2005)

I train three times a week and i play once, my gym routine consists of:

bench- 3 sets of 12 reps

legs- 3 sets of 12 reps

pull down machine for triceps- 3 sets of 12 reps

etc...i basically do 3 sets of 12 reps with the maximum weight i can manage on every piece of equipment in the gym.

My diet is really awful and i need some advice on this:

Breakfast: Porridge

Dinner: Tuna pasta salad or Chicken slad sandwhich

Tea: vaires every day but it is usually unhealthy

thanks guys


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Your training is not good mate. You need to concentrate on the compound work, not doing 3 sets of 12 with every piece of equipment in the gym. Base your routine around squats, bench, deadlift, chins, rows and military press. That's all you need.

Your diet also needs work. Try to eat 6 times a day minimum (every 2-3 hours or so). Take in a protein source with each meal (either meat or fish, or if you really can't eat anymore then a protein shake).


----------



## Young Dude (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks, how many reps/sets should i do of these workouts and can you reccomend a good protein shake please


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

big said:


> Your training is not good mate. You need to concentrate on the compound work, not doing 3 sets of 12 with every piece of equipment in the gym. Base your routine around squats, bench, deadlift, chins, rows and military press. That's all you need.
> 
> Your diet also needs work. Try to eat 6 times a day minimum (every 2-3 hours or so). Take in a protein source with each meal (either meat or fish, or if you really can't eat anymore then a protein shake).


Basically what "Big" says, also if its for your rugby and your technique is right, try some cleans, clean and press, power clean type movements. I think what big means is stick to around the 8 - 12 rep range, but concentrate on the bigger compund movements


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Young Dude said:


> thanks, how many reps/sets should i do of these workouts and can you reccomend a good protein shake please


Just a couple of sets of each of those compounds is fine. The 6-10 rep range is fine, but once you get more experienced, older, and more used to the exercises, you might want to go heavier with lower reps. Be careful when doing heavy at a young age - your growth plates won't have fused yet. There is nothing wrong with lifting young IMO, but you just want to be careful with form.

Rugby players also do well with moves like Good Mornings and Power Cleans - but these are pretty advanced moves that need proper instruction to perform, so it's probably better to start with the compounds for now and add these later.

Make sure to concentrate 100% on form and putting the weights up by a SMALL amount each week.

For whey shake post-workout, I like Dymatize Elite:

http://www.cheapuksupplements.co.uk/product.php?xProd=2&jssCart=322284ce1fba9eae57fc0948ca8739da

You can get cheaper ones of course, but this one tastes nice mixed in water and is great to take right after your workout along with some dextrose or honey.

Also, milk is a good way to get calories in throughout the day if you struggle to eat lots of meat, especially at your age.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh I should also add - this is vital - remember to warm-up correctly.

Don't just go in and do 2 heavy sets with a big compound exercise. Do 2-3 lighter progressive warm-ups first.


----------



## Young Dude (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks guys, but i dnt what the terms 'clean movements' mean.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Young Dude said:


> thanks guys, but i dnt what the terms 'clean movements' mean.


This is a clean:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/OlympicLifts/Clean.html


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

In fact, any of the power lifts (look on the right-hand side of the page under "Olympic style weightlifts") are great for building explosive power, which is great for rugby:

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/PowerExercises.html

Just be careful with your form.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

wow man that exercise looks real difficult! when i do cleans i do it like deadlift/calf raise/upright row, i dont squat the weight or go into a shoulder press/ lunge type move though. Is a clean purely deadlift/ Calf raise/ Upright row without the squat/press/lunge?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Cap said:


> wow man that exercise looks real difficult! when i do cleans i do it like deadlift/calf raise/upright row, i dont squat the weight or go into a shoulder press/ lunge type move though. Is a clean purely deadlift/ Calf raise/ Upright row without the squat/press/lunge?


It sounds like you're doing power cleans:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Power+Clean


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

big said:


> It sounds like you're doing power cleans:
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Power+Clean


are they just as good for building power as clean and jerk?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Cap said:


> are they just as good for building power as clean and jerk?


Absolutely... both have their place for sure.

If you're interested in explosive power, snatches, power cleans and clean and jerk are all awesome movements. You should also consider band work too. I did a lot of work with WSB bands about a year ago, and it helped my explosive power a lot. Bands on bench press, deadlifts, good mornings, box squats and even overhead press will teach you to explode in the positive.


----------



## Young Dude (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks big


----------



## Young Dude (Apr 8, 2005)

i have some dumbells at home and i use them every other night, should i buy other equipment for at home or should i just go to the gym??


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Young Dude said:


> i have some dumbells at home and i use them every other night, should i buy other equipment for at home or should i just go to the gym??


That's up to you really. I guess it depends whether the atmosphere in a gym motivates you or not.

As long as you get a power rack, a good bench, a barbell and lots of weights, that's the perfect home gym IMO. Keep it simple and raw. You're probably looking at £500 minimum (unless you can get the stuff cheap used - gyms closing down often sell this stuff of real cheap), so it's a reasonable outlay initially... but it saves you from gym fees, and allows you to workout whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Young Dude (Apr 8, 2005)

i mite try and invest in some, but i'm definately going to get some protein shake during the week


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Young dude - I'd suggest saving your money and pay gym subscription rater than buying weights for home for a few reasons..... firstly as said you will need a good bench, squat rack, bar, dumbells and a load of plates for starters which will be expensive. A decent gym will have all this and more, decent machimes, cardio equipment, people who can spot you, offer advice, motivate you and birds to look at! 

Doing weights at home for some people can work but I personally wouldn't be in the same frame of mind at home as when I step into a gym.

Putting on muscle is gonna be about 75% diet and 25% training (resting well too to let your muscles grow). Lots of small quality meals as mentioned, chicken, steak, tuna, salmon and plenty of carbs, potatoes, rice, pasta and veggies and fruit on the side. You are probably doing loads of cardio in your rugby training so getting fat probably aint a concern. Avoid junk, this will fill you up and be useless wasteful calories that will in time make you fat.

Training, to start with perhaps do a 2 day split. By this I mean 2 days in the gym/week say Monday/Thurs - doing legs, back and biceps Monday and shoulders, chest and triceps Thursday. 3 sets of 8-12 reps doing more reps each session then moving up a weight when you hit 12 reps, back down to 8 reps again.

Monday - Legs -squats, leg curls calf raises, Back -barbell rows, wide grip pull downs and Biceps either barbell or dumbell curls with maybe some hammer curls.

Thurs - Shoulders - Military press and lateral raises, chest - bench presses and dumbell flys ( flat or incline) Triceps - skull crushers and maybe Push downs

Later on you can add exercises or add gym days and further split bodyparts.

Train hard but eat harder.


----------



## maxxxx (Aug 21, 2005)

one of the best exercises for rugby is pullups and weighted as soon as possible 3x 6 johnny loves them and can perform them one handed there essential just think about it and make it progresive increase the protein it will help increase your size and strength from experience when ever ive reached a serious sticking point increase protein increase the strength bench over 360 now just go do it


----------

